# I ask AGAIN



## motherdawg

Can someone find me a pattern like this...the link does not have directions that translate..what would you call this style?http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/kira71/post166009525/


----------



## realsilvergirl

Pill box? Russian hat?


----------



## realsilvergirl

"Knotted pill box hat" on ravelry by jen elliott. It is not cabled but has little berry knots on it...so there are probably others out there...hmm...


----------



## realsilvergirl

"Pill box hat with mittens" by leslie hamacher that looks close...


----------



## realsilvergirl

Toque # 5 by anna zilboorg on ravelry

And from a book of other similar hats "45 fine and fanciful hats to knit" by anna zilboorg


----------



## realsilvergirl

Carrick bend cap on ravelry.
Tam? (some similar but more poofy on top but some have the celtic like band)
Hervor cap? 
These aren't the same but maybe ideas. If they are from some books the books might have other hats closer ro this and you could see them on author's page...


----------



## Chrissy

motherdawg said:


> Can someone find me a pattern like this...the link does not have directions that translate..what would you call this style?http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/kira71/post166009525/


Is it the hat or sweater pattern you are after?
The hat seems fairly easy to figure. About 4 rows of rib, then the aran cable (easy enough to find), a row of eyelets, then about 8 - 10 rows of rib that you would double up (like a hem) then do decreases.


----------



## PointySticksNStones

It's a Russian cossack hat.


----------



## Gerslay

The language is Russian...I went to the website and searched through 25+ pages of knitted items and various food recipes (all in Russian) but never saw the hat. Where did you come across the picture and the link? I might be able to decipher what or where to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## mirl56

someone else mentioned these but didn't include the links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pill-box-hat-with-mittens
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knotted-pill-box-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tunisian-pill-box-baby-hat
these will give you the same shape hat.

The cable on the side - a diamond cable with moss stitch in the center. Here are some similar cables:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trace-diamond-moss-cable
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ropes-and-ladders-scarf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-diamond-hat
you may need to adjust how tall you make the cables to fit into the height you want the hat to be.


----------



## motherdawg

I think it is no longer on there...yes just the hat...hmmmm maybe I need to sit down and try and write a pattern...OMG LEARN SOMETHING?????


----------



## Chrissy

motherdawg said:


> I think it is no longer on there...yes just the hat...hmmmm maybe I need to sit down and try and write a pattern...OMG LEARN SOMETHING?????


Give it a go! what have you to loose? and there is always someone on hand here. :thumbup:
I find its great fun to experiment with patterns.


----------



## realsilvergirl

Member MilicaD in the pictures thread has a topic "Hats" with photos of hats and in the middle of first pic is a very similar hat too...


----------



## motherdawg

Good eye!


----------



## kiwiannie

It's a Russian pattern,beautiful pill box hat and beautiful patterned jumper.


----------



## kiwi1

copy and paste the url into www.translate.google.com and wait a few seconds and you will have a translation


----------



## Phyllis

Gorgeous hat. If you find out, I will be interested.


----------



## kiwiannie

So will I be interested. :thumbup:


----------



## granyydragon

My computer did a translation, but one has to be a member to get in. Good luck, and a lovely pattern.


----------



## hallsyh

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=797&lang=en
This one is a similar shape -there are several others on this site, but couldn't find an exact match.


----------



## MacRae

If you go to the top of your Google page it will ask you if you want to translate this into English. See if you can get the pattern that way. The hat is so beautiful....


----------



## MacRae

If you go to the top of your Google page it will ask you if you want to translate this into English. See if you can get the pattern that way. The hat is so beautiful....


----------



## tenaj

It may be a Kira design

This is their contact page. You can email them with your question. The site you gave shows kira71. 71 may be the pattern number.

http://www.kirakdesigns.com/

Here are some kira designs
http://www.kirakdesigns.com/pattern-store/hats/


----------



## knittincritter

I put pill box hat in search at ravelry and found this,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pill-box-hat-with-mittens. Might be close enough to play around with.


----------



## Ann Heistad

Perfectly lovely, i would do this one if there is a pattern somewhere.


----------



## patsyshatsys

Hi, I love this style and have been wanting to make one. I thought the patterns under "Russian hats" on Ravelry were close. There are several flat tops with wide bands on there. Check them out and this is truly a beautiful hat! Search under "Russian hats".........good luck
T.


----------



## lizmaxwell

Wherever it is from it i s very nice hat


----------



## kniton

Tried to translate your pattern but your link is not taking me to a pattern as far as I can see......


----------



## tielma

What would I call it? I'd call it gorgeous!!


----------



## kmrg

Gorgeous! I love it! If you find a translation and/or link to pattern can you share?


----------



## Gerslay

I'd love to make the hat, and maybe the sweater too. If anyone finds the pattern please post it here.

Pretty please?


----------



## crispie

I will also check back to see if anyone has success at finding the pattern. Lovely and thanks to all who posted all the suggestions--the all look like fun.


----------



## chessiedog

If you have an iPad or iPhone, you can download a translator app, then email the link to yourself, copy and paste it to the translator. It may seem like a lengthy process but faster than looking through so many patterns!


----------



## gdhavens

Here is a pattern link I found on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trellis-and-moss-stitch-hat

I think it looks very similar to the one you pictured. It isn't free, so I didn't try to open it, but if interested you could check it out.


----------



## Crafting101

It is a beautiful set... Russian pillbox. I have always loved pillbox style hats even though I am not much of a hat person.

Edey


----------



## martha9447

This pattern is not nearly as elegant as the one you are looking for but it is similar - the cables go in the other directions. maybe it will give you some ideas. It is on ravely called the basket lattice cap. Martha


----------



## crispie

As I don't like to pay for patterns, I went looking and found this: http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTcrosspatch.html.

The trellis and moss stitch pattern can be found at knittingfool.com.

It's a start!


----------



## joankav

I have a similar pattern for a hat, it is green and has a pattern similar to a celtic knot rather than the diamond . Is it the stitch you are looking for or just a the basic pattern for the hat.


----------



## knittyknat

I would love this pattern if anyone finds it. I will keep searching and if I find it I'll post it here.


----------



## knittyknat

I would love this pattern if anyone finds it. I will keep searching and if I find it I'll post it here.


----------



## BSH

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13459

I found this pattern. It's a bit different, but it's nice looking.


----------



## luv

I will search for the patter too. I would love the pattern I love to make hats of all kinds.


----------



## motherdawg

I just can't seem to get into that russian page anymore...and as supportive and encouraging as everyone is...making up the design is beyond me...


----------



## motherdawg

I can't make the knitty link work./..Yes I want the hat pattern


----------



## crispie

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer06/PATTcrosspatch.html

I could not make the knitty link work from my link earlier either. However, I went to knitty.com typed in Crosspatch hat in search and found it again that way.


----------



## deshka

you might be able to just pick that pattern out, the picture is quite clear. It's a lovely hat. I would start by counting the rows and stitches in each diamond, count the stitches around, count rows. Figure out how many repeats you will need to go around the head. I hope you can do it. When I started sewing my thoughts was 'if it can be done, I can do it', and if I couldn't do it, I figured a way to do it. Good luck.


----------



## crispie

I agree with deshka. For those who are not experienced in making their own patterns, you can look at the construction of the one from knitty.com. That will get you started and you just have to figure out how many of the design sections you will need for the "side" pieces. Cast on that many stitches.


----------



## stephaniec

I would say Russian pillbox,very nice indeed. Steph


----------



## 7953Princess

Here are some patterns - not exactly the same but close.

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/9206


----------



## Sanz

Try this - it might be applicable

http://media.leisurearts.com/downloadfiles/N_11_08_CableBandCap.pdf


----------



## carolyne

Though I'm a fairly new knitter, i remember seeing this style of hat in my Viking patterns to knit by Elsebeth Lavold..I also just bought a hat and mittens book which also has just 1 of these types of hats..I notice that the cable band is knit first and that band is either seamed together or knit like a pillow with one end being the button band and the other end having the buttonhole band..then stitches are picked up in the round from the side of the cabled band and you just work your decreases..i have a bad habit of not following patterns and always trying to create my own..my heads very small so i would probably pick a cable that was anywhere from 22-36 stitches wide then i would probably check out some decreasing methods from other patterns to see how severe my decreasing would have to be..
im not sure if this helps but i absolutely love the idea of knitting a cabled band and picking up the stitches..i love these style of hats so much more then the regular style..did you say they were called pillbox style?
carolyne


----------



## kmrg

I found this in doing a search - but it is not a pattern. http://www.scotweb.co.uk/products/hand-knitted-luxury-aran-pillbox-hat-undyed/


----------



## GrannyH

If you want to experiment, this is a neat FREE pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-top-down-hats-no-swatch-needed
with more pictures here http://pulsh.blogspot.com/2008_11_01_archive.html[url] about halfway down the page


----------



## montgal

I found it and saved the pattern to my email. It won't translate but I have the chart of the diamond pattern now. If you use the pattern some one submitted for the shape I think you can get the hat. I will email you the chart if you wish. PM me if you so.


----------



## glnwhi

I hope you find it. It is a very pretty hat.


----------



## classact

Check out Knitpicks they have a hat that looks like that called Nina Machlin Dayton Kettering Hat Pattern


----------



## CJD

Nothing comes up.


----------



## SwampCatNana

I'm surprised they didn't have a link for translating the directions in English. Too bad.


----------



## montgal

Goggle translates the page but not the pattern, I think they imported it as an image.


----------



## joankav

AC60e The Braid & Bobble Hat 

Check this one out on Fiber Trends...it is in the downloadable patterns and I think it is on the third page. I have the pattern and if it will work for you I will copy it tomorrow and send it to you.

www.fibertrends.com


----------



## 3mom

Whatever, it's beautiful!


----------



## motherdawg

Oh that Scottish one is a TEASE


----------



## dizzydean

www.patternfish.com/patterns/13459
here's a hat in the small style. you should be able to make in whatever pattern you want. At least you will have the basic pattern for the style you want. hope to see version soon


----------



## sylviaelliott

partner says definately russian writing.


----------



## tenaj

i have a translator. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## motherdawg

mont gal said she had it? It does not show on the page anymore..http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/kira71/post166009525/


----------



## mkilcoyne

I find the image and a chart at:

http://hotknits.blogcu.com/bayan-beresi-ornegi-6/6368499


----------



## tenaj

Recieved a reply from Kira. It is not his design but he directed me to Ravery and this is very close to it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trellis-and-moss-stitch-hat


----------



## Gerslay

This link is for 3 versions of the hat - $6.00 download:
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/9206


----------



## motherdawg

The three hats on patternfish are close but they are done with much smaller yarn. I spoke with the designer. The guage would be way off and they are "busier" than the pic I posted....I guess it would be greedy to want the sweater pattern as well...<sigh>


----------



## Sherlock

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-slip-stitch-hat

This hat, although finer yarn than your post, may fit the bill. I found it a quick and interesting knit. Toasty warm and chic too!


----------



## lora_novo

chart
http://img03.blogcu.com/images/h/o/t/hotknits/bayanbere3__ema_1257957873.jpg
cast 130 stich
knit rib 1x1 4 rows
follow chart 10 times:knit,purl,twist 2 right,twist 2 left
knit rib 1x1 8 rows
then decrease 1stich every row
weave in all ends(14s)


----------



## br54999

Thanks so much for the translation. I'm going to give this a try as soon as I can figure out the chart.


----------



## Gerslay

Thanks for the chart AND the translation!

What is the general consensus for the yarn? I'm guessing wool worsted #4. But what about the needle size? It looks to me like its knit on the loose side.

Anyone?


----------



## br54999

If someone understands the chart, would you please explain it to me. If you cast on 130 stitches, I can't figure out how to do the chart 10 times around.


----------



## crispie

I suggest playing around with a sample. The chart is 15 stitches in width X 10 repeats is 150. I wonder if that could be the number rather than 130. Do a sample of maybe 2 repeats measure the sample, then figure out if 10 of these repeats would fit comfortably around your head. the rest of the hat will "fall into place" as you knit it.


----------



## lora_novo

crispie said:


> I suggest playing around with a sample. The chart is 15 stitches in width X 10 repeats is 150. I wonder if that could be the number rather than 130. Do a sample of maybe 2 repeats measure the sample, then figure out if 10 of these repeats would fit comfortably around your head. the rest of the hat will "fall into place" as you knit it.


it's looks like 1 stish between the diamond pattern


----------



## br54999

Here's a translation of the pattern. Haven't tried it yet, but hope to get to it this weekend.

You will need 3.5 oz yarn of medium thickness. (No gauge given) and 4 mm needles (US6)

Cast on 130 sts and work for 4 rows in k1, p1 rib pattern. Continue from Chart 32 (the chart beside it), working the pattern repeat 10 times in all.

Then work 8 rows in k1, p1 rib and form the bead (the "rim" around the hat) as follows: For this, [purl together the next st on the needle with the one 8 rows below it] repeat around.

Now divide the overall number of sts into 7 sections, marking the begin of each section with a stitch marker. Continue in stockinette stitch, decreasing in the marked spots by k2tog so that the marked stitch comes to sit on top (in other words, ktog the marked stitch with the one before it or to the right of it). Decrease in every RS row until 14 sts remain. Pull yarn through these 14 sts and sew up side seam of hat.
(The outer stitches of each pattern repeat in the chart perhaps are superfluous. If the first and last column of the chart would be omitted, there would be 13 sts per repeat, and that would make sense for 10x13=130.)


----------



## motherdawg

Thanks to all for your help..I am starting pt from KNITTING too much and cannot wait to try it out,...arrgh


----------



## joankav

This is the hat I have. I just have a photo on my computer. When my hubby comes home from work I will get him to scan the pattern in and I will send it to you.


----------



## Pigglezig

Gerslay said:


> The language is Russian...I went to the website and searched through 25+ pages of knitted items and various food recipes (all in Russian) but never saw the hat. Where did you come across the picture and the link? I might be able to decipher what or where to find it.
> 
> Thanks.


The pattern is both here:
http://korzinochka.3dn.ru/news/vjazanaja_osennjaja_shapochka/2012-11-07-709
and here:
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/virfox/post237824722/

but my Russian is too rudimentary to translate it all. Perhaps you can help.


----------



## gostrom

Here is a site that sells the hat already made. Maybe you can ask them for the pattern.

http://www.scotweb.co.uk/products/hand-knitted-luxury-aran-pillbox-hat-undyed/


----------



## motherdawg

that would be awesome...


----------



## beaz

joankav said:


> This is the hat I have. I just have a photo on my computer. When my hubby comes home from work I will get him to scan the pattern in and I will send it to you.


Where did you find the pattern for your hat-it is beautiful and I would like to locate the pattern. Thanks


----------



## joankav

I bought it ages ago and I have no clue where I got it.


----------



## joankav

Fibre Trends....Braid and Bobble hat is the name of it.


----------



## beaz

joankav said:


> Fibre Trends....Braid and Bobble hat is the name of it.


Thank you


----------



## motherdawg

it seems to be sold out or too pricey everywhere I look.....I am on a tight budget...ok "cheap" ....


----------



## Anasa

thanks


----------



## Anasa

Thank you!


----------



## seedytoe

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/9206


----------



## janeafennell

Whatever it is, it is absolutely beautiful......


----------



## joankav

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-hats

I found them on Ravelry for $6 for the pattern.


----------



## Dsynr

I've seen lots of beautiful Russian patterns witn no translation available and the site didn't respond to my queries.
I've got one pattern for a shawl almost figured out. It's a variation of "Angels' wings cable" and lots of other combinations.
U might check out "Knitting Fool" site for how to do the stitches if you figure out the sequences.
What have you got to lose?


----------



## villa-loredana

No, it is russian.


----------



## daleech

Nice!


----------



## Crafty Corrine

Love love this need a English pattern for it


----------



## motherdawg

[email protected]

I cannot remember if i wrote to you before or not...I am on a lot of medication that FUZZES the brain...knitting a complicated pattern will be a challenge but i am up for it!Thanks in advance


----------



## Peggy Beryl

knittincritter said:


> I put pill box hat in search at ravelry and found this,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pill-box-hat-with-mittens Might be close enough to play around with.


----------



## motherdawg

thanks...not quite the same...I am d-termined to find the right one...silly, I know,,


----------



## tjb2

here is the link for your pattern
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/pupus/post172113303


----------



## Gigi2four

If you haven't found it yet, this might be what you're looking for.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aran-hats


----------



## motherdawg

I got the hat pattern translated but no one has found the sweater...still struggling with Christmas glittens and a pop up baby shower event...the list is always long, right?


----------



## Gigi2four

Will you share the translation?


----------



## Ksyusha

It is indeed Russian. I translated it roughly, but I think it is comprehensive. You should need about 100g of yarn of a medium thickness, 4 mm needles. It also says that the size is 57.

CO 130 
4 Rows: 1 on 1 ribbing
Follow the pattern on the picture (you should get about 10 of them around)

Then 8 Rows in 1 on 1 ribbing 

Make a cylinder: for that, purl the stitch on the needle together with a stitch 8 rows under it.

Divide the stitches into 7 parts, mark the beginnings of every part with a stitch marker. 
Knit in stockinette stitch, while knitting together the marked stitch, and the one after it. Repeated the decrease every second row (when doing the knit stitch) until 14 stitches left. 

Pull a thread through the stitches, tug on it, and pull tight. 
Sew the hat together at the seam.

Done! 

Have fun knitting it!


----------



## Gigi2four

Thank you so much. I'm going to try to make this for my daughter.


----------



## hallsyh

Ksyusha said:


> It is indeed Russian. I translated it roughly, but I think it is comprehensive. You should need about 100g of yarn of a medium thickness, 4 mm needles. It also says that the size is 57.
> 
> CO 130
> 4 Rows: 1 on 1 ribbing
> Follow the pattern on the picture (you should get about 10 of them around)
> 
> Then 8 Rows in 1 on 1 ribbing
> 
> Make a cylinder: for that, purl the stitch on the needle together with a stitch 8 rows under it.
> 
> Divide the stitches into 7 parts, mark the beginnings of every part with a stitch marker.
> Knit in stockinette stitch, while knitting together the marked stitch, and the one after it. Repeated the decrease every second row (when doing the knit stitch) until 14 stitches left.
> 
> Pull a thread through the stitches, tug on it, and pull tight.
> Sew the hat together at the seam.
> 
> Done!
> 
> Have fun knitting it!


I have printed out the chart and have your translation, but I can't see a key for the chart anywhere. Do you have this translated too. I can probably work out the k and p stitches, but there are some blank squares in there too. I would like to make this hat, but think I will need all the help I can get! Thank you.


----------



## tjb2

Thank you so much for the translation, just got home from hospital.
Will be a while now broke I will make this one.
Thanks again, much appreciated 

tb2


----------



## Cottongirl

Google white Diamond Winter hat ....


----------



## painthoss

http://www.fibertrends.com/p/ac60e-the-braid-bobble-hat-pdf/downloadable-patterns_hats-mittens-scarves?pp=24



joankav said:


> Fibre Trends....Braid and Bobble hat is the name of it.


----------



## partera

moi j ai trouve ca mais qui peut me traduire en francais merci et bonne journe


----------



## partera

qui peut traduire en francais merci


----------



## sandisnow44

hallsyh said:


> I have printed out the chart and have your translation, but I can't see a key for the chart anywhere. Do you have this translated too. I can probably work out the k and p stitches, but there are some blank squares in there too. I would like to make this hat, but think I will need all the help I can get! Thank you.


I have the same problem. Can't work too well with charts and I need the key for the chart. The hat is so beautiful.


----------



## ahsansial

also check kilts with it
https://scottishkiltshop.com/modern-kilts-for-men


----------



## Caesarteaser

ahsansial said:


> also check kilts with it
> https://scottishkiltshop.com/modern-kilts-for-men


?????????


----------



## painthoss

Caesarteaser said:


> ?????????


It's spam. I just reported it.


----------



## ahsansial

you can check scottish pattern kilt
https://scottishkiltshop.com/modern-kilts-for-men


----------



## mrleese

Love this pattern? Anyone have the key to the chart?


----------



## mrleese

Ksyusha said:


> It is indeed Russian. I translated it roughly, but I think it is comprehensive. You should need about 100g of yarn of a medium thickness, 4 mm needles. It also says that the size is 57.
> 
> CO 130
> 4 Rows: 1 on 1 ribbing
> Follow the pattern on the picture (you should get about 10 of them around)
> 
> Then 8 Rows in 1 on 1 ribbing
> 
> Make a cylinder: for that, purl the stitch on the needle together with a stitch 8 rows under it.
> 
> Divide the stitches into 7 parts, mark the beginnings of every part with a stitch marker.
> Knit in stockinette stitch, while knitting together the marked stitch, and the one after it. Repeated the decrease every second row (when doing the knit stitch) until 14 stitches left.
> 
> Pull a thread through the stitches, tug on it, and pull tight.
> Sew the hat together at the seam.
> 
> Done!
> 
> Have fun knitting it!


Do you have the key to the chart? I don't understand the symbols and not sure how to do the cable part? Thank you


----------



## mrleese

Finally made the hat! Sadly, I never could understand the chart.. it just did not make sense. But I found a video in French (Fortunately, I understand French) that explained the hat. But the hat is too small for me (the length ). This would fit a child. I need to add more rows and maybe larger needles. According to the video, size 4 needles for the ribbing and size 7 for the pattern. Then size 4 for the crown decrease. But probably should of stayed with size 7 for the decrease. And maybe size 6 and 8. I used Pound of Love yarn.


----------



## scumbugusa

Your heading on your posting says "I ask AGAIN". All caps is shouting, but I'm sure you know this.

I don't know how many times you have asked, but.... you are just as capable of looking up your own information as the KPer's here. There are so many on KP that will take time to look for the information you want, but you need to be patient while they do your work.


----------



## mrleese

partera said:


> moi j ai trouve ca mais qui peut me traduire en francais merci et bonne journe


Voila en francais.
https://lagrenouilletricote.com/bonnet-au-tricot


----------



## Lilyan

mrleese said:


> Voila en francais.
> https://lagrenouilletricote.com/bonnet-au-tricot


Please forgive me, my French is not very good--
Assurez-vous de faire défiler vers le bas pour regarder la vidéo.

Make sure to scroll down to watch the video.


----------



## scumbugusa

What an excellent find.

Well done.


----------

